# 32bit application on amd64



## junior (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello,
If I run 32bit based application with 32lib's (I have used 'lib32' from 'Distributions') that process is still limited at ~3.3GB of RAM, or can run freely with all amount of RAM(my machine have more than 4GB of RAM usable)?
Thanks!


----------



## noobster (Sep 15, 2012)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5079519/memory-limit-to-a-32-bit-process-running-on-a-64-bit-linux-os


----------



## junior (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks, I get my answer. Thread can be mark as solved.


----------

